# Car Insurance - ouch!



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

In UK last year I had BMW convertible and comp insurance was less than €250, here trying to get insurance for little fiesta trend, quotes of €400 & €500! I understand now why every car in Spain has a dent, nobody can afford full insurance!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Sounds like you've answered one of the questions on my list......


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

VEDShappy said:


> Sounds like you've answered one of the questions on my list......


Yes budget for twice your UK insurance!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

chris&vicky said:


> In UK last year I had BMW convertible and comp insurance was less than €250, here trying to get insurance for little fiesta trend, quotes of €400 & €500! I understand now why every car in Spain has a dent, nobody can afford full insurance!


Is that with a Spanish insurance company or through a 'Brit' broker?

I've found car insurance (fully comp etc.) to be on a par with UK.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

VEDShappy said:


> Sounds like you've answered one of the questions on my list......


I've also never paid any more than I did in the UK... and Spanish insurance also covers breakdown cover (ie AA or Green Flag and such like)


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Is that with a Spanish insurance company or through a 'Brit' broker?
> 
> I've found car insurance (fully comp etc.) to be on a par with UK.


So far quoted by Linea Directa €400 and Ibex €500 I am obviously looking at others. Can you recommend anyone? Where's the bloody meerkat when you need him!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

chris&vicky said:


> So far quoted by Linea Directa €400 and Ibex €500 I am obviously looking at others. Can you recommend anyone? Where's the bloody meerkat when you need him!


When I told Linea Directa what my broker was quoting....he gave up.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

dunmovin said:


> When I told Linea Directa what my broker was quoting....he gave up.


She said she could reduce it, so I said halve it, she went very quiet. Where do I find a decent broker?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

chris&vicky said:


> She said she could reduce it, so I said halve it, she went very quiet. Where do I find a decent broker?


sent you a pm with details.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

dunmovin said:


> sent you a pm with details.


Yea thanks saw it will give it a go


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Supposedly this is a site that compares insurance companies
Rastreator.com - Comparador de seguros coche - Seguros de coche
It's advertised all the time on the telly...

We have insurance with La Mutua Madrileña 256€ (the euros goes after the amount, not in front) for 3rd party or third party fire and theft, can't remember when, on a new white Kia Rio


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Supposedly this is a site that compares insurance companies
> Rastreator.com - Comparador de seguros coche - Seguros de coche
> It's advertised all the time on the telly...
> 
> We have insurance with La Mutua Madrileña 256€ (the euros goes after the amount, not in front) for 3rd party or third party fire and theft, can't remember when, on a new white Kia Rio


I tried the comparison site, took ages, best quote was 845€ the worst was 2,094€! Aleksandr Orlov where are you?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

chris&vicky said:


> I tried the comparison site, took ages, best quote was 845€ the worst was 2,094€! Aleksandr Orlov where are you?


Yes, that's why I said supposedly. OH used it and didn't get anything useful from it, but that's when he was looking for insurance for my then 18 year old daughter and her moped. Really difficult as most insurance companies don't even contemplate it, but I thought it might have something for you. Obviously it didn't


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

When I queried with an insurance agent here in Spain why the fully comprehensive price was double the TP quote, the reply I got was TP in Spain is the same as fully Comp in Uk. Surely that can't be true? Third Party is what it says, insures the third party, unless you have fully comprehensive you can't claim for your car off your insurance, right?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I was paying €400 ish for a 2 lit turbo 4x4 with Mapfre. The "hit" is often the excess, which for me was €600. I could have got it down originally but I would have had to get an engineers report detailing any damages

Knights Insurance are supposed to be quite good in Javea and also I believe further your way. In Javea there is also ZigZag insurance (google it). Not near you, but then the agent doesnt need to be near you to insure you.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Stravinsky said:


> I was paying €400 ish for aexcess turbo 4x4 with Mapfre. The "hit" is often the excess, which for me was €600. I could have got it down originally but I would have had to get an engineers report detailing any damages
> 
> Knights Insurance are supposed to be quite good in Javea and also I believe further your way. In Javea there is also ZigZag insurance (google it). Not near you, but then the agent doesnt need to be near you to insure you.


Thanks I will do some comparisons. I have had a sensible comp quote now with acceptable excess from liberty via jenny cunningham, what did annoy me though was another agent telling me TP is the same as fully comp which is complete tosh!


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Ah the Meerkat raises his head ..... Acierto.com - Comparador Seguros Coche - Ahorra hasta 500€ en 3 min


----------

